# Wicker Baskets



## valleybelow (May 14, 2006)

Hello, can anyone tell me if it is okay if myrabbit eats her (untreated) wicker basket? I gave her one and shedidn't just chew on it leaving it in pieces-- most of it wasgone! 

I am guessing that it is okay, but I just wanted to check. Thanks.


----------



## mambo101 (May 14, 2006)

It's ok, as long as they are not treated.


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2006)

If it's not teated, then it's fine. My bunny loves to chew and eat my wicker shelf.


----------



## Nadezhda (May 14, 2006)

Zorro has almost completly eaten his basket, and Fred is making progress on eating his. 

I need to get more baskets since those are what I put their hay in!


----------



## valleybelow (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, I feel better now .


----------



## manda (May 15, 2006)

i dont mean to hijack this, but how do you know if its untreated? does it usually say somewhere on it?



i want to look for my buns one, but i dont know what to look for


----------



## naturestee (May 15, 2006)

Sometimes you can tell by looking atit. Make sure it's not shiny or stained. Some craftstores will say on the label. If you have a Hobby Lobbystore, there are small labels on the shelf by the product that say whatthey've been treated with. You really have to look to findthose. You can also ask employees. They may be ableto hunt down the info for you.

There are also online rabbit toy stores that sell untreated wicker products. They're more expensive, though.


----------



## maherwoman (May 15, 2006)

Oh yes...in fact, it's great for theirteeth. As long as you make sure the baskets you give her areuntreated, you're actually doing something good for her. 

All that's left of my Maisie's basket is the base...and I think that only has a couple days of existance left.


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

It was on another thread about treated ortreated. But mainly if it's untreated it hasno shine orgloss, can be a cream-yellow-white colouring, and sort of looks woodyand natural. You can always cut a piece off to see if the outside lookslike the inside.


----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2006)

These are the little wicker baskets that i buy for my buns...

like Spring mentioned they have a wood texture,without any shine to them







this is after they destroyed it






these are just plain untreated wicker baskets



cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

:laugh:I love it cheryl!


----------



## maherwoman (May 15, 2006)

*Lol...yep, that's about what Maisie's hasturned into now! Lol!! We found it while we weredoing the overhaul cleaning in her cage last night, and we put it backin, hoping she would continue it to oblivion. 

cheryl13 wrote: *


> These are the little wicker baskets that i buy for my buns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

